# Calabrese Salami Recipes



## greblos (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey I was just wondering if anyone has made this type of sausage before and if you have any variations to the recipe I have?

Here is the one I have......

5lbs meduim ground pork butt
4 Tbsp Salt
2 tsp Fennel
1 Tbsp white pepper
3 Tbsp crushed hot red pepper
1/2 cup sweet vermouth
1/2 cup brandy
6 cloves of pressed garlic

Combine all ingredients, mix well and refrigerate for 48 hours.
Stuff into large hog casings, tie off in 8" links and dry for 10-12 weeks

My neighbor is an old Italian guy and he gave me some that he makes and its delicious, didnt even bother asking for the recipe, probably would of just laughed lol, he said he soaks his sausage in oil for some reason, anyone have any input on this????


----------



## DanMcG (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't see any cure in your recipe, but the ingredients do sound good. Here's one from Len Poli's web site.
*http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/...0Calabrese.pdf*


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 28, 2009)

Man both of those sound good just wish I could make some of that stuff. But I will learn soon.


----------



## joerex (Aug 11, 2015)

Soaking the dried sausages in oil is an Italian tradition in preserving them all season....you use the cheapest oil you can fined...We used to do it they keep well but if the skins are pores oil can sometimes seep through . What I do now is clean them dry with a  clean rag dipped in olive oil and then vacuum seal them and put them in the fridge they keep just as well all year around.

Another way Italians would preserve them was in a bag of wheat place in rows and covered in wheat ....also climates in Italy are better for maintaing the right temperatures and humidity their sellers are almost the right conditions for dry curing meats and cheeses.

thank you just a lite of what I know and learnt from my Sicilian parents making cured meats.

Joe


----------



## chilelli franco (Mar 15, 2016)

The oil is used to avoid the  salami of getting too dry.Take a container and put the salami in it .Fill it with vegetal oil an inch above the salami.Put a cover on a container.


----------

